# Symphony used in Courier movie?



## Ferroll (Apr 21, 2021)

Can anyone identify the symphony composition and composer that was used in the 2021 Courier movie at 20 minutes and 40 seconds into the movie that was played at the ballet performance? I'm assuming it's a Russian composer.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

The ballet is the one about that dam bird. Er, I mean _Swan Lake_.

A fellow named Tchaikovsky wrote that.

The film's soundtrack is by composer Abel Korzeniowski.


----------



## Ferroll (Apr 21, 2021)

SONNET CLV said:


> The ballet is the one about that dam bird. Er, I mean _Swan Lake_.
> 
> A fellow named Tchaikovsky wrote that.
> 
> The film's soundtrack is by composer Abel Korzeniowski.


Good try, but you are wrong. It is
Prokofiev - Cinderella, Op 87 - Rozhdestvensky


----------

